# Book reviews anyone?



## Colleen Sayre (Feb 4, 2012)

My hunger for knowledge has led me to the library and book stores a whole lot recently and I'm wondering if anyone out there is interested in starting a dialong similar to "book club" format where we recommend a book then discuss the pros and cons? I am currently reading an older book "Bonnie Bergin's Guide to Bringing Out The best in Your Dog". This is book is just the right fit for me because she describes training steps in detailed order and answers questions as she goes along. She is very visual in her explanations which makes it easy for me to see in my minds eye. Other books are too suggestive and conceptual. For some of you, it may be too elementary but certainly would be a good review of your own techniques, posture and emotions while training. It would be refreshing to participate in some lively and intellectual debate that opens doors to the hugery mind.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Did you by chance check "search"? There are several long book threads.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

So are you looking for suggestions for books to read?

Or are you suggesting that we go and get this book to read?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Colleen Sayre said:


> I'm wondering if anyone out there is interested in starting a dialong similar to "book club" format where we recommend a book then discuss the pros and cons? It would be refreshing to participate in some lively and intellectual debate that opens doors to the hugery mind.


Joby, this is what she's interested in. I enjoy observing training and listening to others discuss it. Problem solving is probably what interests me the most. Beyond that I'm kinda useless. I find the books/articles/topics/videos that appeal to me most are those that are directly related to what I am working on at the time.


----------

